# From the usa help please



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

hi everyone,
I lived in the usa for 20 years since I was 8 years old new i am in capetown very lost do not speak the language, no family, no friends, no car, no job,and really alone and lost .
I need some help I need an place to live a car to drive and a job to work any help in any of these regards will be great. Willing to make it work somehow......


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

how did you end up in Capetown if you don't speak the language, and have no family, no friends, no car, and no job there? :confused2:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You pick a crap part of the world then......


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

bonamy said:


> hi everyone,
> I lived in the usa for 20 years since I was 8 years old new i am in capetown very lost do not speak the language, no family, no friends, no car, no job,and really alone and lost .
> I need some help I need an place to live a car to drive and a job to work any help in any of these regards will be great. Willing to make it work somehow......


Hi Bonamy, 

Look up internations.org - it's a community for Americans in South Africa. That might be a place to start since you don't have any South African connections. Just like in the US - knowing someone goes a long way when it comes to finding a job. You speak English, so you do speak one of the languages! 

What brought you to SA?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Halo said:


> You pick a crap part of the world then......


I kind of agree. I don't know what it is about SA, but I read that almost 18% of the population has aids, and to make matters worse, there is ethnic genocide there against anglo farmers and others. I'm not sure why anyone would want to move to a place like that. Many people are emigrating from there not going there. 

I wish bonamy well, though.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

stormgal said:


> I kind of agree. I don't know what it is about SA, but I read that almost 18% of the population has aids, and to make matters worse, there is ethnic genocide there against anglo farmers and others. I'm not sure why anyone would want to move to a place like that. Many people are emigrating from there not going there.
> 
> I wish bonamy well, though.


Thing is.... If you have No Cash No Job etc etc - SA is the LAST place you would want to go to ! (especially from the USA - NUTS comes to mind)


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Enough with the negativity already. I am so tired of hearing it all the time. There are people in SA who enjoy and love this country. I understand that life here does not suit everyone but come on. We have relocated here, we love it and at the moment I would not want to be anywhere else. Feel free to tell me I am crazy if that makes you feel better about your move to wherever you are in the world.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> Enough with the negativity already. I am so tired of hearing it all the time. There are people in SA who enjoy and love this country. I understand that life here does not suit everyone but come on. We have relocated here, we love it and at the moment I would not want to be anywhere else. Feel free to tell me I am crazy if that makes you feel better about your move to wherever you are in the world.


Not at all we all make choices.... Some people just make silly ones. 

I have never seen a young European (EU) ever move to SA unless its a "family" thing - i.e. married a South African or something.

You would have to be nuts to immigrate to South Africa.

OR

Its the Afrikaaners who just can't cut it in the real world and miss their Ox-Wagon, Mieliepap and Klipdrift.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Not at all we all make choices.... Some people just make silly ones.
> 
> I have never seen a young European (EU) ever move to SA unless its a "family" thing - i.e. married a South African or something.
> 
> ...


Whatever floats your boat I suppose. Yes I moved here because I married a South African after having suffered it out in the UK for way too long. My main priority is that I want my children to be close to at least one of their families. I stand by my choice and respect other peoples choices. Moving to oz or nz seems nuts to me personally as I would not want to be so far away from my family and friends but you have made that choice because it suits you and as such I have full respect for your decision.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> Enough with the negativity already. I am so tired of hearing it all the time. There are people in SA who enjoy and love this country. I understand that life here does not suit everyone but come on. We have relocated here, we love it and at the moment I would not want to be anywhere else. Feel free to tell me I am crazy if that makes you feel better about your move to wherever you are in the world.


Actually Saartjie, the biggest source of Negativity appears in your daily News every day.
There are people OUT of the Country who love it too,and their priorities are merely different from yours, usually to do with their children.
You are welcome to feel as you do if it makes you feel better about returning to SA


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Daxk said:


> Actually Saartjie, the biggest source of Negativity appears in your daily News every day.
> There are people OUT of the Country who love it too,and their priorities are merely different from yours, usually to do with their children.
> You are welcome to feel as you do if it makes you feel better about returning to SA


Yes yes I have read your posts before. I know you hate SA and Ireland is the best place in the world. I am not trying to make myself feel better because I do not have to.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> Whatever floats your boat I suppose. Yes I moved here because I married a South African after having suffered it out in the UK for way too long. My main priority is that I want my children to be close to at least one of their families. I stand by my choice and respect other peoples choices. Moving to oz or nz seems nuts to me personally as I would not want to be so far away from my family and friends but you have made that choice because it suits you and as such I have full respect for your decision.


Way to long ? From Birth?
You don't really make sense....... One of their families... So one is in the UK - Very confusing. :confused2:

Time to update your location then..... 

Just make sure your kids have a foreign passport so they can exit when older.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Saartjie said:


> Yes yes I have read your posts before. I know you hate SA and Ireland is the best place in the world. I am not trying to make myself feel better because I do not have to.




What I would really love is for my child to grow up as I did.
walk or cycle to School,come home and duck off into the Veld with my buddies,go for long walks on the beaches ,catch a bus or a train to go to Movies, when I got to my Late Teenage years to go to Parties and Clubs and Disco's with my friends, watching sunrise's on beaches and hills, buying fresh bread and litre of Milk for Breakfast when we all walked home, goodnight kisses at the front gate, ..
when I got to Varsity, my Matric marks made a difference only in what Course I chose, not in wether I was in the top 9.3% of the Country,
work dictated that my growth or lack of growth was dictated by my abilities and efforts, not my race Group.

And yes, Saartjie, Ireland with its wet weather, does offer my child that future, SA does not.
And that rates on a scale of 1-10
So my child misses her Ouma, her Cousins, their weddings and births of their children, birthday parties and all that rates on a scale of 1-10.

I rate that scale on a different rate than you and your Sa born Husband do.
So it has nothing to do with my hating SA, as I don't, I love the place, don't love its criminals, don't like its policies regarding racism, and definitely don't like its future for my child.
But thats my choice.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

*proud to be a south african*



stormgal said:


> I kind of agree. I don't know what it is about SA, but I read that almost 18% of the population has aids, and to make matters worse, there is ethnic genocide there against anglo farmers and others. I'm not sure why anyone would want to move to a place like that. Many people are emigrating from there not going there.
> 
> I wish bonamy well, though.


Firstly, I am a proud south african and I resent the language you use against my country. Sure we have our issues but so does every country in the world. South africa is one of the youngest countries in the world and have achieved amazing success becoming the biggest economy and leaders in Africa, not to mention our many successes internationally. Cape Town is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, it has it all, so you obviously need to do more bloody research before you call it a crap part of the world.

350 years of colonial rule and 70 years of white apartheid rule and still we are doing well. For the past 17 years of independence we have worked hard to build our country and we are on the right road to freedom and I can truly say together with 50 million other south africans....THAT I AM PROUD TO BE A SOUTH AFRICAN AND I WEAR MY FLAG WITH PRIDE.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Halo said:


> You pick a crap part of the world then......


Firstly, I am a proud south african and I resent the language you use against my country. Sure we have our issues but so does every country in the world. South africa is one of the youngest countries in the world and have achieved amazing success becoming the biggest economy and leaders in Africa, not to mention our many successes internationally. Cape Town is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, it has it all, so you obviously need to do more bloody research before you call it a crap part of the world.

350 years of colonial rule and 70 years of white apartheid rule and still we are doing well. For the past 17 years of independence we have worked hard to build our country and we are on the right road to freedom and I can truly say together with 50 million other south africans....THAT I AM PROUD TO BE A SOUTH AFRICAN AND I WEAR MY FLAG WITH PRIDE.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> Enough with the negativity already. I am so tired of hearing it all the time. There are people in SA who enjoy and love this country. I understand that life here does not suit everyone but come on. We have relocated here, we love it and at the moment I would not want to be anywhere else. Feel free to tell me I am crazy if that makes you feel better about your move to wherever you are in the world.


thank you, its especially the comments from the idiots who have never been to south africa or to cape town that make me the most irritated. they know nothing about the rich culture and beautiful nature of my country. only what they think they know from the western television.....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Paaristha said:


> Firstly, I am a proud south african and I resent the language you use against my country. Sure we have our issues but so does every country in the world. South africa is one of the youngest countries in the world and have achieved amazing success becoming the biggest economy and leaders in Africa, not to mention our many successes internationally. Cape Town is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, it has it all, so you obviously need to do more bloody research before you call it a crap part of the world.
> 
> 350 years of colonial rule and 70 years of white apartheid rule and still we are doing well. For the past 17 years of independence we have worked hard to build our country and we are on the right road to freedom and I can truly say together with 50 million other south africans....THAT I AM PROUD TO BE A SOUTH AFRICAN AND I WEAR MY FLAG WITH PRIDE.


Good for you...
Now book that ticket and fix South Africa so people can return.

Thanks


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

I find your attitude against my country and the people on this forum very insulting and i am going to lay a complaint. You seem to be a very unhappy and bitter person and I pity you. You probably could do with a good dose of south african love...so here by i send you that and hope that whatever challenges you are facing...you can try to be kind to people.

FYI, I own several businesses in South Africa and do a lot of aid and environmental work. My partner is french...and we live in france and south africa to be close to our families.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

PS: have you ever been to south africa? if yes, then for how long...


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Actually Saartjie, the biggest source of Negativity appears in your daily News every day.
> There are people OUT of the Country who love it too,and their priorities are merely different from yours, usually to do with their children.
> You are welcome to feel as you do if it makes you feel better about returning to SA


Wow, you really hate my country. How long have you lived there...you must have so much of hatred in you.. what a shame cause I have only experienced love in south africa


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

you will be fine, south african's are a lovely bunch of people. they are warm and kind and always willing to help. Finding bar work or a place to stay for cheap should not be a problem if you go down south from the city, say around simons town, fish hoek, etc.

try to join local clubs as well, enviro groups and just go out there and make friends. I am sure you will agree that the capetonians are really special. 

good luck


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Halo said:


> Not at all we all make choices.... Some people just make silly ones.
> 
> I have never seen a young European (EU) ever move to SA unless its a "family" thing - i.e. married a South African or something.
> 
> ...


hahaah, you are really crazy, bitter person. remember...gandhi said: you must become the change you want to see in the world...you stand afar and pass judgement on a beautiful country and a beautiful people as if you are God and you know every thing. You show no compassion for the loss that has been suffered and you point your finger. The hate you have will eat at you. Try to find the love.... it will only help you in your own life. and if you have nothing good to say about south africa then dont say anything. someone on this forum asked for help....you are offering that help so i suggest you SHUT YOUR MOUTH.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

for you haters out there, halo and Daxk in particular...I live in south africa and i am a south african and Daxk, i do cycle down the street and sleep on the beach...I dont know when was the last time you went home but I really must admit that I dont have the same experiences so perhaps its your attitude that is the real problem and not south africa. Like so many whites who left our country when the black government came in...you moved away instead of building our country. Your ancestors raped and killed the black people. While you were riding you bicycle and going to discos...black people were being murdered just because they were politically active. So you cannot be a racist in my country anymore...and that's the real problem with your story....

FYI, Ireland is not such a nice place...nothing beats south africa..the sun, the sea, the braai's the people the nature the freedom. 

You think you find your pot of gold in ireland but its fools gold...the real gold is in south africa....

AMANDLA.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

the rooster returns me thinks.

tony will be so happy he has had nobody to play with for ages.
:behindsofa:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Paaristha said:


> Firstly, I am a proud south african and I resent the language you use against my country. Sure we have our issues but so does every country in the world. South africa is one of the youngest countries in the world and have achieved amazing success becoming the biggest economy and leaders in Africa, not to mention our many successes internationally. Cape Town is one of the most beautiful cities in the world, it has it all, so you obviously need to do more bloody research before you call it a crap part of the world.
> 
> 350 years of colonial rule and 70 years of white apartheid rule and still we are doing well. For the past 17 years of independence we have worked hard to build our country and we are on the right road to freedom and I can truly say together with 50 million other south africans....THAT I AM PROUD TO BE A SOUTH AFRICAN AND I WEAR MY FLAG WITH PRIDE.


I am glad that you're proud of your country, but my comment was not made to offend nor was it directed to you but to the OP. I agreed with Halo in the sense that any US citizen (or anyone for that matter) who moved over there without money, a job, a partner, etc may have not made such a good decision. Also, the stats speak out by themselves - there is actual ethnic genocide - not just plain hatred but full blown genocide going on over there, and AIDS is almost at 18% - one of the highest in the world.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Halo said:


> Way to long ? From Birth?
> You don't really make sense....... One of their families... So one is in the UK - Very confusing. :confused2:
> 
> Time to update your location then.....
> ...


Sorry, did not mean to confuse. I am Swedish, relocated to the UK in 1998. Left UK 2010 to move to SA. My family is in Sweden, my husband's family is here in SA. My kid has dual citizenship Swedish/South African so she will have a choice what to do when she is older. My mistake of writing kids, should have been kid as I only have one at the moment.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I am glad that you're proud of your country, but my comment was not made to offend nor was it directed to you but to the OP. I agreed with Halo in the sense that any US citizen (or anyone for that matter) who moved over there without money, a job, a partner, etc may have not made such a good decision. Also, the stats speak out by themselves - there is actual ethnic genocide - not just plain hatred but full blown genocide going on over there, and AIDS is almost at 18% - one of the highest in the world.


Who are you? have you lived in south africa? have you visited or is your information taken from your tele? and western media? What are your sources of evidence for the genocide? do you actally know what genocide is? It is people like you who DONT know what they are talking about who make things bad. I admit that we have high levels of Aids but so do other countries including the USA. We have all the issues that every other country have BUT you look only at the negative and not what we have achieved after 350 years of colonial rule and 70years of white apartheid rule. We have no genocide in my country nor have we ever had it..so this in its own is bull**** what you say.

I think you are stupid person to pass on remarks about another persons homeland without knowing your facts and perhaps not even have visited the country yourself. People like you need to shove your opinions up your arse as this only makes more problems for the poor people who are fighting to survive. Staying away from south africa is not going to help the people there. But investing and trying to help the people there could really change things. You make accusations about my country that are not true. 

We have a very social culture in my country and everyone is welcome. So who the hell are you to tell people not to go to south africa? do you think you know it all. How dare you make statements about my land?

you dont know what you are talking about so dont speak. the person asked for help and advice and since you are unable to give him any i suggest you shut your mouth.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Daxk said:


> What I would really love is for my child to grow up as I did.
> walk or cycle to School,come home and duck off into the Veld with my buddies,go for long walks on the beaches ,catch a bus or a train to go to Movies, when I got to my Late Teenage years to go to Parties and Clubs and Disco's with my friends, watching sunrise's on beaches and hills, buying fresh bread and litre of Milk for Breakfast when we all walked home, goodnight kisses at the front gate, ..
> when I got to Varsity, my Matric marks made a difference only in what Course I chose, not in wether I was in the top 9.3% of the Country,
> work dictated that my growth or lack of growth was dictated by my abilities and efforts, not my race Group.
> ...


I take your points and respect the choices and decisions that you have made. We all want to do what is best for our families and children. Yes we have different views. As stated previously, I am happy with my decision for now. I am not so ignorant as to not understand that things might change. This suits us at the moment. I think I would consider myself a reasonably intelligent person and my decision to move here was a decision made from serious evaluation of what we want out of life. If it does not work out then so be it and we have the choice of returning to Europe whenever we want to do so and I will not be ashamed if we ever take the decision to go. Still I do not feel that I have the right to criticize other people's decisions in life and so I would be grateful if you would stop criticizing me. I am glad that you feel that you have made the right choices for your children, at the same time I feel that I have made the right choice for my child and I resent the fact that you feel the need to insinuate that my child has no future here and that my decisions are bad. They are my decisions and I stand by them. My initial comment on this thread was not to start a pro or con SA discussion. I just felt bad for the person who started the thread and who was asking for help and the only response that she initially got was what a bad decision she had made coming to SA. So on that note, I bow out of this discussion.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> I take your points and respect the choices and decisions that you have made. We all want to do what is best for our families and children. Yes we have different views. As stated previously, I am happy with my decision for now. I am not so ignorant as to not understand that things might change. This suits us at the moment. I think I would consider myself a reasonably intelligent person and my decision to move here was a decision made from serious evaluation of what we want out of life. If it does not work out then so be it and we have the choice of returning to Europe whenever we want to do so and I will not be ashamed if we ever take the decision to go. Still I do not feel that I have the right to criticize other people's decisions in life and so I would be grateful if you would stop criticizing me. I am glad that you feel that you have made the right choices for your children, at the same time I feel that I have made the right choice for my child and I resent the fact that you feel the need to insinuate that my child has no future here and that my decisions are bad. They are my decisions and I stand by them. My initial comment on this thread was not to start a pro or con SA discussion. I just felt bad for the person who started the thread and who was asking for help and the only response that she initially got was what a bad decision she had made coming to SA. So on that note, I bow out of this discussion.


AMEN. Nicely put. These sad people who hide behind forums like this to express their hatred,will never have the guts to say it in a public forum. i pity them who think they know it all but actually know nothing.

Goodluck in south africa. It's not an easy place but its a wonderful country that has a lot to offer.

best
Paris


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Paaristha said:


> Who are you? have you lived in south africa? have you visited or is your information taken from your tele? and western media? What are your sources of evidence for the genocide? do you actally know what genocide is? It is people like you who DONT know what they are talking about who make things bad. I admit that we have high levels of Aids but so do other countries including the USA. We have all the issues that every other country have BUT you look only at the negative and not what we have achieved after 350 years of colonial rule and 70years of white apartheid rule. We have no genocide in my country nor have we ever had it..so this in its own is bull**** what you say.
> 
> I think you are stupid person to pass on remarks about another persons homeland without knowing your facts and perhaps not even have visited the country yourself. People like you need to shove your opinions up your arse as this only makes more problems for the poor people who are fighting to survive. Staying away from south africa is not going to help the people there. But investing and trying to help the people there could really change things. You make accusations about my country that are not true.
> 
> ...



Wow, that was nasty and uncalled for, but I forgive you. 

You asked where am I getting my information from - I'm getting it from the United Nations - an official complaint was lodged by anglo farmers over there, who are being threatened with expressions like, "Kill the Boer"

As for AIDS, it's all public information. I found it in the CIA world factbook, but that information is available at other credible sites.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Wow, that was nasty and uncalled for, but I forgive you.
> 
> You asked where am I getting my information from - I'm getting it from the United Nations - an official complaint was lodged by anglo farmers over there, who are being threatened with expressions like, "Kill the Boer"
> 
> As for AIDS, it's all public information. I found it in the CIA world factbook, but that information is available at other credible sites.


as an american living in australia you have nothing to say about my country. when you have the guts to visit it and to research properly the REAL situation in my country then you can make statements. What you dont realise is that your opinion only makes matters worse for the poor people in my country who are trying really hard to build their land. Their is no genocide...there is an idiot called Malema who is making stupid statements and if you follow the news you will see that he is and has been charged not only by the ANC but by the government and this language HE uses has been banned. It is a country of 50 millions people, and one person who says something stupid should not be generalized as all of south africa. We are a tolerant society and again, we have our problems like every country in the world. 

Our history shows the struggles we have overcome and we will overcome all issues as a Nation. Your opinions dont help cause its clear you have no understanding of what is actually going on in south africa.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Paaristha said:


> Wow, you really hate my country. How long have you lived there...you must have so much of hatred in you.. what a shame cause I have only experienced love in south africa


Let me answer this as civilly as I can.

In answer to your questions, 54 years, how long have you lived there?

last July and August for two months.

You have one post to apologise for calling me a racist.

Had you bothered to do ANY reading of the previous posts on this forum you would have discovered that I and most of those on here who post critically on SA are not racists.
but people who cannot argue call them so.

on a personal level, kindly read through my posts where I have been critical of Sa and its Govt and kindly tell me exactly what I have posted that is untrrue or incorrect.
factually.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Let me answer this as civilly as I can.
> 
> In answer to your questions, 54 years, how long have you lived there?
> 
> ...


"The South Africa Expats forum is a great place to meet other Expats now living in South Africa. Join our Expat community and discuss all issues including living, working, kids, transportation, socialising, eating and buying houses in South Africa. " i rest my case, you obviously dont understand how to use a forum. 

FYI, i read all the posts and to me you sound like a racist. The End.
Enjoy, your wet, cold, dark ireland...you cant compare it to a country like south africa. I lived in ireland and you are a fool to think its any better than south africa.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Saartjie - I don't think you should be offended by what anyone is saying. Being in the same situation you are I have noticed that there are a lot of South Africans (I am not even talking about random outsiders that like to make ignorant comments!) that are very bitter about SA. It has been tough to see a once beautiful, low crime country turn into what it is today. No one can argue that! The problem comes in that young South Africans that left the country for college or even before that - was able to go out establish themselves somewhere else, and in a lot of cases secure citizenship to other countries that give them and their children more options. People who didn't leave early enough or leave at all - now find themselves in a situation where if the pawpaw strikes the fan, they have no where to go. Others who left too late does not have the finances to move back to SA even if they wanted to. As a result you have a lot of bitter people!! Jealousy makes you nasty - you can clearly see that on this forum. Don't let any of this get to you.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

I stumbled upon this forum whilst on the expatforum.com website and saw the thread for a person looking for help in Cape Town. Upon entering this forum today, i have read, replied and recieved messages that can only make me conclude that the few people who are passing negative comments about south african life on this thread are idiots.

Hereby, i retract all the posts I have placed as I have now realised that the people who are making judgements about my beautiful country, dont actually live in it and this for me says enough. I dont need to defend my country, even though I felt that I had to in the begining cause the type of people who make all these comments obviously have very little intelligence. And would probably find something else to complain about anyway.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Paaristha said:


> as an american living in australia you have nothing to say about my country. when you have the guts to visit it and to research properly the REAL situation in my country then you can make statements. What you dont realise is that your opinion only makes matters worse for the poor people in my country who are trying really hard to build their land. Their is no genocide...there is an idiot called Malema who is making stupid statements and if you follow the news you will see that he is and has been charged not only by the ANC but by the government and this language HE uses has been banned. It is a country of 50 millions people, and one person who says something stupid should not be generalized as all of south africa. We are a tolerant society and again, we have our problems like every country in the world.
> 
> Our history shows the struggles we have overcome and we will overcome all issues as a Nation. Your opinions dont help cause its clear you have no understanding of what is actually going on in south africa.



It is more than just an idiot giving anglo farmers a hard time - there have actually been genocides - people killed because of their race. That is what is written in the complaint to the UN, which by the way, was lodged just 5 months ago.

http://praag.co.uk/index.php?option...cide&amp;catid=1:southern-africa&amp;Itemid=3


FYI - the US has 0.60% of aids cases, which does not account for even 1% of the population. 

In SA, 18% of the population has AIDS (I can't imagine how many live with HIV). 

Please don't take offense at these stats - every country has its own problems (Europe and US have financial problems that some may find offensive if posted about), but my post wasn't meant to offend you but to really wonder why the OP made the decision he made.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

stormgal said:


> It is more than just an idiot giving anglo farmers a hard time - there have actually been genocides - people killed because of their race. That is what is written in the complaint to the UN, which by the way, was lodged just 5 months ago.
> 
> http://praag.co.uk/index.php?option...cide&amp;catid=1:southern-africa&amp;Itemid=3
> 
> ...


Its genocide cause its a black person killing a white??? what about 350years of colonical rule and 70 years of apartheid? was that not a genocide when millions of africans were killed by the whites??? You seem not to know the history of my country yet you, an american living in australia wants to pull out information from the internet and say that its the law. Did you question where the cia and un get their information from and are you an international human rights lawyer to understand exactly what the claims against genocide are? to me you sound like someone who knows nothing, you have no experience in south africa and you really need to take your so called "facts" and shove them where the sun dont shine. 

Futhermore...the highest increase in Aids over the past 4 years is in western europe and has doubled in the past two years. Aids in africa and south africa are on the decline. If you gonne talk facts then I suggest you get you damn facts right>


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

*a "nice" pm by Paaristha*

Paaristha, I am shocked!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Paaristha said:


> Its genocide cause its a black person killing a white??? what about 350years of colonical rule and 70 years of apartheid? was that not a genocide when millions of africans were killed by the whites??? You seem not to know the history of my country yet you, an american living in australia wants to pull out information from the internet and say that its the law. Did you question where the cia and un get their information from and are you an international human rights lawyer to understand exactly what the claims against genocide are? to me you sound like someone who knows nothing, you have no experience in south africa and you really need to take your so called "facts" and shove them where the sun dont shine.
> 
> Futhermore...the highest increase in Aids over the past 4 years is in western europe and has doubled in the past two years. Aids in africa and south africa are on the decline. If you gonne talk facts then I suggest you get you damn facts right>


Should I click on "like" your post?


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Paaristha - the farm murders are very real and are currently happening in SA. Thousands of people are being killed bc of the color of their skin - that falls under the definition of genocide. Saying that it's not happening in SA means that you are not paying attention to/know the facts. (Exactly what you are accusing Stormgal of...) I will defend SA all day, every day - but the facts are the facts and just bc it's black on white doesn't make it okay. It's still murder.


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

ATLres said:


> Paaristha - the farm murders are very real and are currently happening in SA. Thousands of people are being killed bc of the color of their skin - that falls under the definition of genocide. Saying that it's not happening in SA means that you are not paying attention to/know the facts. (Exactly what you are accusing Stormgal of...) I will defend SA all day, every day - but the facts are the facts and just bc it's black on white doesn't make it okay. It's still murder.


I never said that my country does not have its problems...every country does but people have made statements on this blog that have portrayed my country in a very different light. It is these types of comments that i dont appreciate. Like i have mentioned many times before, the issues should not be generalized to the entire country. South Africa is aware of its problems and the people and government are tackling the problems. When people say things like you should not move to south africa for this and that reason then I have a problem with it cause if you look at the negatives of the country you must also look at the positives and right now south africa is doing really well, there are much more positive things and many reasons i can give a person to move to my country. Every country has issues...no where is safe and no place is perfect. It is unfair to judge 50 million people only on the negatives, especially when they are working so hard to build a strong nation together.

And I am one of those south africans that has sacrificed a lot for my country, i will give my life for south africa any day. I think its the most beautiful country in the world and the people are really special. It is a fact that south africans are the most patriotic people in the world,, whether you live there or not....99% of south africans are proud to be called a south african. I cannot say the same for many western countries.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Paaristha said:


> "The South Africa Expats forum is a great place to meet other Expats now living in South Africa. Join our Expat community and discuss all issues including living, working, kids, transportation, socialising, eating and buying houses in South Africa. " i rest my case, you obviously dont understand how to use a forum.
> 
> FYI, i read all the posts and to me you sound like a racist. The End.
> Enjoy, your wet, cold, dark ireland...you cant compare it to a country like south africa. I lived in ireland and you are a fool to think its any better than south africa.


Thank you, I am enjoying my cold wet very safe Ireland.
you did not bother to answer, you asked me how long I lived in "Your" Country? I answered 54 years before I left, how long have you lived "My" Country, South Africa?


----------



## Paaristha (Sep 15, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Thank you, I am enjoying my cold wet very safe Ireland.
> you did not bother to answer, you asked me how long I lived in "Your" Country? I answered 54 years before I left, how long have you lived "My" Country, South Africa?


i still live there
time spent between france and south africa, 6=9months south africa, the rest in france with my partner and family


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Paaristha said:


> i still live there
> time spent between france and south africa, 6=9months south africa, the rest in france with my partner and family


Aaah so you were not there for the magic day in 1994?
the day sanity prevailed and we could all be one South Africa?

the day Madiba promised, Never, Never Again will a a persons colour dictate their future.?
you have basically been on Holiday in SA.
yet you have the gall to insult people.
just a short question, what colour am I?

PS: why are you not debating this in the Shebeen?
there is a thread there that discusses the future of SA.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Aaah so you were not there for the magic day in 1994?
> the day sanity prevailed and we could all be one South Africa?
> 
> the day Madiba promised, Never, Never Again will a a persons colour dictate their future.?
> ...



I gave up long ago..... Rooster clone


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Halo said:


> I gave up long ago..... Rooster clone


depends on wther the posts are originating in Paris, Parys, PE or Peking.


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

*well let me share that in one work very long and ery complicated story*

The Immigratuion control establishment (ICE for short)






dizzyizzy said:


> how did you end up in Capetown if you don't speak the language, and have no family, no friends, no car, and no job there? :confused2:


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish I was Fine



Daxk said:


> Thank you, I am enjoying my cold wet very safe Ireland.
> you did not bother to answer, you asked me how long I lived in "Your" Country? I answered 54 years before I left, how long have you lived "My" Country, South Africa?


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

*i hope not*

I hope not



Halo said:


> You pick a crap part of the world then......


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so lonely and feel really lost thank you for the incourage I will try to check out the internations.org. Long story, but it has to do with the Immigration control services ICE they are deoporting students and old people left right and center people that did nothing wrong are going




ATLres said:


> Hi Bonamy,
> 
> Look up internations.org - it's a community for Americans in South Africa. That might be a place to start since you don't have any South African connections. Just like in the US - knowing someone goes a long way when it comes to finding a job. You speak English, so you do speak one of the languages!
> 
> What brought you to SA?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bonamy said:


> I hope not


Parrow North - That is just past the Boerewors curtain..... - Still not sure why the hell you picked South Africa when you have 50 States to chose from (I have been to 25 of them) - Mind-Boggling.


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

not my choise Believe me I lived well had my family with me and all was hungky dory then this





stormgal said:


> I kind of agree. I don't know what it is about SA, but I read that almost 18% of the population has aids, and to make matters worse, there is ethnic genocide there against anglo farmers and others. I'm not sure why anyone would want to move to a place like that. Many people are emigrating from there not going there.
> 
> I wish bonamy well, though.


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

Please look up ICE if you want to know what they are doing to innocent people in the usa familie are being broken up students are being send away 
I left south afrrica at the age of 8 with my mother she is a professional and went to work in Hong Kong from there she retired and we went to live in the USA I was 10 at that time I have been there since then When I left home we still did not have our residential alien cards we were petitioned by my step dad in 1992 and in 2006 my mother only received her card and did not so I gave my doc to the lawyer Mr gurera and he screw it up that the normal immigration lawyers cant een fix to file a reversid petition to release the actual filing so I was send away to a place I do not know I am not the only one there are nmany families that are being broken up by ICE which is a department that was started By Obama to get all the drug addicts and real convicts ot but ashcroft came in and made a deal with the department giving them quotas to reach and well that is now the problem they even picked up people that crossed a double white line that is actually a traffic violation in the usa
I have never een done everything wrong in my 30 years and was put in a prison like a criminal for 4 months until they deported me here with only the clothes and shoes on my back and $200.00 . All my family is in the USA and I have no one here. so there you have it honest Gods truth.
And now I have no car no job and no place to live well that is a bit exagirated I have a bad place I am living in drinking and fighting every night and no car. I have been here sinece the 19 July and just pray that I can find a nice place to stay and find a little car that can take me around.thats it I can only go back in 10 years
My mom is trying to get something done in the usa but fint hope






Halo said:


> Parrow North - That is just past the Boerewors curtain..... - Still not sure why the hell you picked South Africa when you have 50 States to chose from (I have been to 25 of them) - Mind-Boggling.


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish I can be like you that have the freedom to come and go I will be stuck here for 10 years Once I get my id I can aply for a passport and maybe go settle in europe that might be an option.




Paaristha said:


> I find your attitude against my country and the people on this forum very insulting and i am going to lay a complaint. You seem to be a very unhappy and bitter person and I pity you. You probably could do with a good dose of south african love...so here by i send you that and hope that whatever challenges you are facing...you can try to be kind to people.
> 
> FYI, I own several businesses in South Africa and do a lot of aid and environmental work. My partner is french...and we live in france and south africa to be close to our families.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bonamy said:


> Please look up ICE if you want to know what they are doing to innocent people in the usa familie are being broken up students are being send away
> I left south afrrica at the age of 8 with my mother she is a professional and went to work in Hong Kong from there she retired and we went to live in the USA I was 10 at that time I have been there since then When I left home we still did not have our residential alien cards we were petitioned by my step dad in 1992 and in 2006 my mother only received her card and did not so I gave my doc to the lawyer Mr gurera and he screw it up that the normal immigration lawyers cant een fix to file a reversid petition to release the actual filing so I was send away to a place I do not know I am not the only one there are nmany families that are being broken up by ICE which is a department that was started By Obama to get all the drug addicts and real convicts ot but ashcroft came in and made a deal with the department giving them quotas to reach and well that is now the problem they even picked up people that crossed a double white line that is actually a traffic violation in the usa
> I have never een done everything wrong in my 30 years and was put in a prison like a criminal for 4 months until they deported me here with only the clothes and shoes on my back and $200.00 . All my family is in the USA and I have no one here. so there you have it honest Gods truth.
> And now I have no car no job and no place to live well that is a bit exagirated I have a bad place I am living in drinking and fighting every night and no car. I have been here sinece the 19 July and just pray that I can find a nice place to stay and find a little car that can take me around.thats it I can only go back in 10 years
> My mom is trying to get something done in the usa but fint hope


Sorry to hear this but as someone who has migrated numerous times you need to have some self-responsibility when dealing with the legitimacy of your residence.

If your story is legit.... Seek help at the many churches that dot the South African skyline.... perhaps they can assist.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

bonamy said:


> I wish I can be like you that have the freedom to come and go I will be stuck here for 10 years Once I get my id I can aply for a passport and maybe go settle in europe that might be an option.


Why 10 years?


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

I would never have been here if It was a choice believe me, but I hae t make the best of this now and just hope that I can meet people and get a good job and a car




Halo said:


> Thing is.... If you have No Cash No Job etc etc - SA is the LAST place you would want to go to ! (especially from the USA - NUTS comes to mind)


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

This is so far fetch that I can not tell you I have really no idea some people get 20 years 




Halo said:


> Why 10 years?


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

No I am not here for charity I need a job find and find a car and live a good life and yes my story is very legit and I will make it Yes I migrated with my parent not by myself I was a mear 8 year old what responsibility did i have then 






Halo said:


> Sorry to hear this but as someone who has migrated numerous times you need to have some self-responsibility when dealing with the legitimacy of your residence.
> 
> If your story is legit.... Seek help at the many churches that dot the South African skyline.... perhaps they can assist.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Let me get this straight.
you are a SA Citizen wholeft with his/her mother at 8 yo, at that stage you would have been on your Mothers passport.
So too when you arrived in the States 
In 1992 your Mother got her green card, you were then 19 yo.
under 21.
you could not even purchase alcohol at 19, so why would you not have fallen under your mothers green card?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Let me get this straight.
> you are a SA Citizen wholeft with his/her mother at 8 yo, at that stage you would have been on your Mothers passport.
> So too when you arrived in the States
> In 1992 your Mother got her green card, you were then 19 yo.
> ...


He's not 19 yo, he said, "I've never done anything wrong in my 30 years" 

ICE was created under president Bush's administration, although it's true that the current administration continues to enforce immigration laws.

But something doesn't sit right here. I dont' want to accuse the OP, but when parents become permanent residents, their children automatically become legal permanent residents and as such, cannot be deported. 

Read this link:

http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants/types/types_1312.html

The fact that Bonamy doesn't write coherent English, despite being in the country for so long is kind of suspicious.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

stormgal said:


> He's not 19 yo, he said, "I've never done anything wrong in my 30 years"
> 
> ICE was created under president Bush's administration, although it's true that the current administration continues to enforce immigration laws.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the language - definitely strange. Also, if your parents had a way to get legal papers in the US, so would you. From what I understand ICE can deport you if you commit a crime and is not a citizen. Am I right? Way too many gaps in your story!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ATLres said:


> I totally agree with the language - definitely strange. Also, if your parents had a way to get legal papers in the US, so would you. From what I understand ICE can deport you if you commit a crime and is not a citizen. Am I right? Way too many gaps in your story!


Yes, that's exactly right. Deportation of permanent residents is based on crime - usually fraud. The thing is that when people commit fraud, they don't think they will be subjected to a "follow up" investigation by immigration (ICE). But believe me, any little thing can happen - from a speed ticket to a surprise follow up - even if ten years later and then the fraud will be found out about. 

For instance, many people commit marital fraud with green cards, and then it is discovered - usually years later - that there was never a bona fide relationship with the person they supposedly married.

If a permanent resident or green card holder is found to have committed visa fraud, they will be sent to prison until they are either bailed out, or until the day of the court hearing (whichever comes first). Prison is usually for a short amount of time - about 4-5 months until the case is heard by a judge. If the judge doesn't believe you - (usually in cases were the accused is not able to prove themselves and their legal status, or if it has been found that there was indeed blatant visa fraud, then the person will not return to prison but deported immediately.


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

The thing with thi is I was legal my dad pwetitioned me and my mother into the country in 1992 it took 12 years for my mother be just receive a residant allien card and she until today still do not have her citizen ship married 18 years and I have 2 american silblings I have had a traffic ticked at the age of 17 which was cleared and paid for , but I was legally stil a minor and lived at home once I moved out my case went to a Mr gueraro and he stuffed everythiong up to such a point that my parents had to pay $3000 for lawyers to receive the case to just come to the position that they can not refile and also because of his incompantantcy the governmant can not break there own stipulation you can only ask for 1 stay so unless you really know the immigration lawys you will have no idea also it is not at all just criminals yhay are being cent away or people that have committed fraud that is totally an incorrect statement children at the age of 5 years old are being deported businessmenn and woman students etc

They are right now trying to see if they can change these lawys but the fact that ICE has done what they are doing is not because of the law it was and is becasue they got rewards whenever they brought someone in and deport them in California alone 27% of the people deported has never even had a trafffic ticket
and since the OBama admin over 1,5 mil people have been deported it is sin and a crime on humanity.




stormgal said:


> Yes, that's exactly right. Deportation of permanent residents is based on crime - usually fraud. The thing is that when people commit fraud, they don't think they will be subjected to a "follow up" investigation by immigration (ICE). But believe me, any little thing can happen - from a speed ticket to a surprise follow up - even if ten years later and then the fraud will be found out about.
> 
> For instance, many people commit marital fraud with green cards, and then it is discovered - usually years later - that there was never a bona fide relationship with the person they supposedly married.
> 
> If a permanent resident or green card holder is found to have committed visa fraud, they will be sent to prison until they are either bailed out, or until the day of the court hearing (whichever comes first). Prison is usually for a short amount of time - about 4-5 months until the case is heard by a judge. If the judge doesn't believe you - (usually in cases were the accused is not able to prove themselves and their legal status, or if it has been found that there was indeed blatant visa fraud, then the person will not return to prison but deported immediately.


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

My mother do not still until this min. have her citixen ship she is also still waiting



I was under her until my 18 th year






Daxk said:


> Let me get this straight.
> you are a SA Citizen wholeft with his/her mother at 8 yo, at that stage you would have been on your Mothers passport.
> So too when you arrived in the States
> In 1992 your Mother got her green card, you were then 19 yo.
> ...


----------



## bonamy (Aug 13, 2011)

the gaps are an incompetant lawyer





ATLres said:


> I totally agree with the language - definitely strange. Also, if your parents had a way to get legal papers in the US, so would you. From what I understand ICE can deport you if you commit a crime and is not a citizen. Am I right? Way too many gaps in your story!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that we should close this thread as its going nowhere and no one seems to understand the situation. The OP needs to contact the relevant embassies who, if he has a justified problem should be the ones to sort it out, not the forum

Jo xxx


----------

